# helix psix dsp mk2 with a tablet instead of director



## txtuffluck (May 27, 2011)

Maybe my searches are weak, sorry if that’s the case.

Is there any reason to buy the Helix Director for $400’ish, instead of using a tablet for running the Helix software and controlling the Helix P SIX DSP Mk2?

If not, is there a recommendation for a tablet?

V/r

Johnny


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Maybe I’m mistaken but I believe the Helix DSP’s require a laptop or desktop PC to program. A tablet won’t cut it. Possibly a Surface might work. Hopefully someone else will chi,e in to set the record straight. Of course they can be adjusted by the Director, but I believe that initial setup still requires a PC.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

You don't need the director at all. Technically you could use a Windows tablet to run the Helix software, but using it while driving would be a recipe for disaster. Even using it stationary would be a pain on anything but a large tablet like the previously mentioned Surface, simply because of how small the text is.

At that point, may as well just use a laptop.


----------



## txtuffluck (May 27, 2011)

naiku said:


> You don't need the director at all. Technically you could use a Windows tablet to run the Helix software, but using it while driving would be a recipe for disaster. Even using it stationary would be a pain on anything but a large tablet like the previously mentioned Surface, simply because of how small the text is.
> 
> At that point, may as well just use a laptop.


I appreciate all the information.

I don’t currently have a Windows PC/Laptop/tablet, and my macbooks hate running Windows on parallels. They are older mac’s.

I was just thinking that with a tablet running Windows, I could kind of kill two birds with one purchase. With the huge sales coming up for Black Friday and Cyber Monday, I’ll find something inexpensive that can run the PC Tool.

Thanks again!

Johnny


----------



## txtuffluck (May 27, 2011)

So I bought an Insignia Windows tablet with an 11.6” screen. It was only $150ish and I needed a Windows “something” just to run the Helix software. Only two 2g of RAM, but this is solely for use with my soon to be arriving Helix.

My assumption...as long as I have the tablet hooked up to the Helix, I can have as many tunes as I’d like, instead of the 2or 22 w/Director.

I think I can tweak the accessibility functions on the tablet and have it as easy to operate as any other device in a vehicle. I’ll figure that one out later.

I guess my real question at this point is....

Is it worth the $, trouble to mount a tablet, to have more than a tune for yourself, and one for yourself and a passenger?

My music taste range from jazz to punk to old hip-hop, and lots of pretty girls with pretty faces lately(Lana Del Rey, Halsey, Lorde). They keep me calm and prevent me from wanting to pit move drivers that raise my blood pressure.

Thoughts?


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

txtuffluck said:


> So I bought an Insignia Windows tablet with an 11.6” screen. It was only $150ish and I needed a Windows “something” just to run the Helix software. Only two 2g of RAM, but this is solely for use with my soon to be arriving Helix.
> 
> My assumption...as long as I have the tablet hooked up to the Helix, I can have as many tunes as I’d like, instead of the 2or 22 w/Director.
> 
> ...


I am no expert, but i have had the HelixDSP for a couple years, and am now moving up to the Helix P-six DSP Mk2...so take what i am about to say with a grain of salt...

You cannot run the helix in car while driving effectively with a tablet, and you only get 2 presets with the Audiotech Fisher software. The tablet or laptop is just for set up and tuning.

The Director runs a different software and allows you to have up to 20 different set ups and makes it easy to switch between them while driving. Plus giving you a volume control and a sub level control, and also optical source control.

So you are talking apples and oranges when comparing a tablet to the director.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Running the software via tablet while driving sounds like a horrible idea. Seriously, get the director and tune via laptop

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------

